# Real live experience of E. Cuniculi - rabbit disease



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

When we got our rabbits 10 mths ago one had a tiny white dot in its eye. Mentioned it to the owner who said that it had been there since birth
The rabbit was otherwise fit and healthy and eye wasn't red, sore or weepy it was just a tiny insignificant speck
My rabbits are kept indoors - recently the white dot started to get bigger, eventually I took her to the vet who diagnosed E. Cuniculi - a parasite that is passed in rabbit urine - in my rabbits case it will have been picked up from its mum before birth causing the white dot
It is believed to be present in 88% of rabbits but only 17% of those infected go on to show any symptoms
The decision was taken to remove the eye - and an appointment booked for next week. However my bunny went down hill very quickly and started fitting, yesterday morning she left us:crying:

E.Cuniculi I have since discovered can be passed to other animals including humans - the young, elderly and those with reduced immunity are at most risk
This is a little known about problem in rabbits but does have a simple solution -Panacur wormer
It is also more commonly found in indoor rabbits as the parasite is killed off at high and cold temps (summer/winter) so outdoor rabbits are less likely to become infected
Had I known about this I would have wormed them whilst young and then it would be gone - I didn't and have now seen the awful effects of this first hand
There is a link to further information on this illness in the bunny health section of this forum - but I thought I would share my personal experience to highlight this


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, how awful  poor little thing..

Thank you for sharing though, I didn't know that was a symptom and both mine are indoor bunnies..

R.I.P little one :crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awww im so so sorry to hear of your loss.
Binky free little bunny x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this and Im so sorry for your loss! Must have been very hard for you to go through this with your bunny!

My 2 are outdoor rabbits and were just wormed with Pancur a month or so ago!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thank for sharing, have u let the breeder know? my 2 are due to be wormed again next month but I have to say even my vets arnt bothered by worming rabbits and there usually very good with buns


----------

